# Officer asked to leave Portland Ore coffee shop



## Hush

Hey, no problem. Next time you call 911, we'll forward it to another agency so you don't feel "uncomfortable"
http://www.koinlocal6.com/cont...bW0GzW-yLknbXWQ.cspx

PORTLAND, Ore. - It was early Tuesday afternoon, May 
18th, Cornelia Seigneur was having lunch with her daughter 
at the Red and Black Cafe at Southeast 12th St

Seigneur had struck up a conversation with Portland Police 
officer James Crooker who had just picked up coffee to go. 
Then Seigneur said one of the cafe's owners approached 
and said something that stunned Seigneur. 
Seigneur blogged about the whole incident here. 
"He looked at the policeman and said I'd like you to leave," 
she said. 
The officer left without incident, but Seigneur says she was 
both shocked and disappointed that an officer was run out of 
a cafe simply because of his profession. 
"I felt just really uncomfortable -- just really uncomfortable 
about it and I felt many of our customers and co workers 
would not feel safe in a space with a uniformed police officer 
with a gun...
(cont in article)


----------



## 263FPD

Ah, the comment section under the blog. World is full of fuck-sticks.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

LawMan3 said:


> Some people are just despicable. I try not to read those comment sections.


Its not worth it reading the comments. Its a sure bet the people making those comments would never have the balls to say it face to face.

The story above kinda reminds me of what happened to one of my friends last year who works on the PD in my town. He walks in a local sub shop to grab lunch and is waiting in line behind a mother and her young daughter (8 or 9 years old). The mother turns, looks at the him in full uniform and then kneels down to her daughter and says, "Honey, you see this officer? If you do anything wrong he'll arrest you!"

My friend HATES stuff like that. So he went on to "educate" the mother and tell the girl she should never be afriad of a police officer and that they are her friends etc, etc.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Gee, I'd love to read all of those comments so I can have a greater understanding but I think I need to spend more time practicing my "intimidation stance" 'cause, uh, that's what I do.....


----------



## OfficerObie59

Whatever, I'm sure there are plenty of places the cops can go for coffee. 

Plus, if I wanted to rob a coffee shop I guess I know which one won't have any cops at it.


----------



## Hater

Constitutionally protected behaivior. Where is the story? It's not like they asked a black guy to leave.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

To be a bag-o-douche
Hater...IM uncomfortable with you here as are many of the board members,,,,,PLEASE leave as we use our Constitutionaly protected right to exclude your dumb ass


----------



## EnforceOfficer

I hope LE in the area boycott the cafe...

By the way Hush, nice avatar :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915

mikemac64 said:


> Red and Black Cafe - Portland, OR
> 
> [email protected]


"worker owned", "collectively managed"........ Sounds like commies to me.


----------



## Lost

OfficerObie59 said:


> Whatever, I'm sure there are plenty of places the cops can go for coffee.
> 
> Plus, if I wanted to rob a coffee shop I guess I know which one won't have any cops at it.


Either that, or maybe they should move their morning briefing to the sidewalk out front, complete with a Dunkin's Box o' Joe! At least it'd make the commies nervous to go in.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Lost said:


> Either that, or maybe they should move their morning briefing to the sidewalk out front, complete with a Dunkin's Box o' Joe! At least it'd make the commies nervous to go in.


 Hate to break it to you but theres no Dunkins on the left coast....jus' axe Adroitcuffs


----------



## Lost

Uh, I hear what you are saying, but my brain cannot understand the concept. I look left, I see Dunkins, I look right, I see Dunkins. You saying I could actually go somewhere there is no Dunkins?


----------



## jettsixx

No Dunkin's? Another reason not to live there. I have had a few people tell their children that when I am there. I asked the mom, "If you child gets lost, do you really want her afraid to approach a police officer?" 

I guess this coffee shop just doesn't "serve our kind". I would say flood the area with extra patrols. If anyone asks why so many cruisers in the area just tell them it has to do with an area coffee shop but you cant give anymore details.


----------



## 263FPD

Hater said:


> Constitutionally protected behaivior. Where is the story? It's not like they asked a black guy to leave.


Back to your favorite hobby in your momma's basement.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Lost said:


> Either that, or maybe they should move their morning briefing to the sidewalk out front, complete with a Dunkin's Box o' Joe! At least it'd make the commies nervous to go in.


 I'm all about people making their own bed and laying in it, and doing the best I can to fulfill their wishes. You don't want me here? Fine, I'll stay as far away from your shop as possible...all the time.


----------



## topcop14

cc3915 said:


> "worker owned", "collectively managed"........ Sounds like commies to me.


Thats what I am thinking. I would give up coffee before I ever gave these commie vegan nit wits any business.


----------



## Guest

I wonder if there is a traffic problem around that store Instead of being in the coffee shop maybe he sould do a little parking enforcement.


----------



## 263FPD

Vegan!!!! that says it all to me....

I am *Vagitarian, *Does that count?


----------



## adroitcuffs

> Uh, I hear what you are saying, but my brain cannot understand the concept. I look left, I see Dunkins, I look right, I see Dunkins. You saying I could actually go somewhere there is no Dunkins?


 Sad, yet so true. The nearest Dunk's to my workplace is about a 3.5 hour drive to the Phoenix area. 



> Vegan!!!! that says it all to me....


 I could never go Vegan, but there is a great little Vegan place which has a tasty lunch in Lowell. :smug:

*
*
I composed a quick little letter to Mr. Bagodouche: 
*

_Dear John, _

_Since you feel uncomfortable when a police officer simply makes a purchase from your establishment, I'm certain you'd feel uncomfortable if a police officer were to respond to your establishment for any other reason as well. I'd like to take this moment to thank you for removing yourself from the myriad of locations and situations which require law enforcement assistance and/or interaction. In these tough economic times, officers are spread thin within the community and knowing where they are not needed certainly frees them up to other community demands._

_Sincerely, _
_Yours Truly_


----------



## 8MORE

Now, What other Organic and "Natural" substances is dear ole John looking to keep from the eyes of the law in this hippie haven of his there????????


----------



## RJ145

Check out some of the comments on their facebook page:

Red and Black Cafe | Facebook


----------



## TRPDiesel

It is too bad the officer's 100% organic OC canister didn't malfunction and empty it's entire contents on Johns crotch.


----------



## 263FPD

HHow can John be a cock sucker and vegan all at the same time?


----------



## TRPDiesel

263FPD said:


> HHow can John be a cock sucker and vegan all at the same time?


He spits?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Damn Cuff's must kill the shift when you have to go get your coffee :smug:


----------



## 263FPD

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Damn Cuff's must kill the shift when you have to go get your coffee :smug:


A seven hour coffee run? I'm in.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Cuffs, that letter was awesome.

I always tell myself, "self, don't read the comments, you'll laugh at some, with some others, but you'll only get angry."

Then, lo and behold my prediction comes true and I end up mad. I hope this little cafe falls on hard times and gets robbed. It's a terrible thing to wish on someone, but I can't help but wonder what happens if that occurs. What if one of their VEGAN customers goes nuts some day and blows something up, like a cafe, will they condemn that person for 'killing people' or will it be OK!


----------



## m3cop

I don't know what my reaction to that would have been- probably not half as nice as this PO. I probably would have caused a scene because that would have meant I hadn't had my daily cup of coffee yet= one crazy uncaffinated bitchy PO:stomp:!!!

lol- What exactly is a fuck stick? :wink_smile:


263FPD said:


> World is full of fuck-sticks.


p.s.- "Hater"s should leave well enough alone...PO's can be discrimnated against too!!!


----------



## cc3915

Boycott the Red and Black Cafe' on fb.

Boycott the Red and Black Cafe, Portland OR | Facebook


----------



## jettsixx

I say modify this sign and place it near there.


----------



## 263FPD

m3cop said:


> I don't know what my reaction to that would have been- probably not half as nice as this PO. I probably would have caused a scene because that would have meant I hadn't had my daily cup of coffee yet= one crazy uncaffinated bitchy PO:stomp:!!!
> 
> *lol- What exactly is a fuck stick?* :wink_smile:
> 
> p.s.- "Hater"s should leave well enough alone...PO's can be discrimnated against too!!!


A dildo. Fuck-stick is a stated with more contempt then Dildo. Dildo to me is more of a dummy. A fuck-stick is what it is, a dirty little inadequate stick one substitutes for a real thing when the real thing is not available.

P.S. And how do we even know for sure if the officer in question was white? Had he been black, would that make the incident more news worthy in the eyes of Hater Fuck-Stick?


----------



## Gil

263FPD said:


> P.S. And how do we even know for sure if the officer in question was white? Had he been black, would that make the incident more news worthy in the eyes of Hater Fuck-Stick?


I can almost guarantee that the media would have tried to play the race card if he was anything but white. It's not about what is newsworthy it's about what sells.

I was kicked out of one of the local gas stations in town a few years back, one of the ol timers and I were setup to do radar. The gas station has a large parking lot and we would get them coming down 1A and then flag them into the gas station and write the cite. The owner came out and told us to leave, that we were affecting his business. I guess I could see his point, my partner on the other hand did not have the same understanding that I had.

How do you lock up your partner for disorderly lol


----------



## LGriffin

Funny how he didn't have a problem with the officer buying a coffee. It wasn't until a citizen thanked him for his profession that the hippie choked on his tofu and took a "stand." 
FIFY, hippie mfer. It's better if you read it as Saul Rosenburg or Woodie Allen. 

"I felt just really uncomfortable -- just really uncomfortable 
about it and I felt many of our customers and co workers 
would not feel safe in a space with a uniformed police officer 
with a gun because we have massive amounts of pot growing in the hydroponics room where it is cared for by adolescent sex slaves."


----------



## pahapoika

Portland is like visiting another planet.

surprised the little pseudo hippie turds give the cops a hard time.


think the chief is a lesbian so you know those poor bastards have been beat to death with "sensitivity" training.


----------



## rg1283

I can't stand liberals that are so left they are off the radar.

Only liberals with guns I can stand. Other then that all liberals suck.

I am surprised that the Black and Red Coffee Shop (Sounds REAL Communist to me) doesn't run Soviet Style movies in the place. 

Must not be a lot of coffee shops in that town. I can't stand liberal places like that. Then again there is no Dunkin Donuts, what is one to do go to star *ucks.


----------



## cc3915

rg1283 said:


> I can't stand liberal places like that. Then again there is no Dunkin Donuts, what is one to do go to star *ucks.


That's what I can't understand. You wouldn't have caught me dead in that place. I'd get my coffee at McDonalds before I went into any place like that, or I'd brew my own and take it with me in a thermos.


----------



## jedediah1

if i were a customer of this hole, i would sue the owners for creating an unsafe atmosphere, and for potentially putting my life at risk by delaying police willingness to respond to a situation that may arise in the future. furthermore, i would ask that the store be legally obligated to post a police detail in the shop during all hours of operation


----------



## LGriffin

rg1283 said:


> Must not be a lot of coffee shops in that town. I can't stand liberal places like that. Then again there is no Dunkin Donuts, what is one to do go to star *ucks.


RG, Bring your own:wink_smile:









It's better than patronizing commie shops.


----------



## m3cop

sorry MTC- I was just being sarcastic towards 263FPD- I am glad to see that he doesn't modify his language in any situation- he is totally true to himself lol!
:teeth_smile:


mtc said:


> m3cop said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol- What exactly is a fuck stick? :wink_smile:
> QUOTE]
> 
> We really should bring m3cop up to speed on the MC vernacular.
> 
> Didn't we have a thread on it at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 ----------
> 
> Our department has been banned from parking in a hardware lot because the owner feels it will negtively effect business- really???? Now the motel we have been banned from parking per the owner said their business would be effected- totally see that because the scum that would normally go their sees us then moves right on down on to the next crappy in an OD their instead!
> 
> 
> Gil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kicked out of one of the local gas stations in town a few years back, one of the ol timers and I were setup to do radar. The gas station has a large parking lot and we would get them coming down 1A and then flag them into the gas station and write the cite. The owner came out and told us to leave, that we were affecting his business. I
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lost

cc3915 said:


> That's what I can't understand. You wouldn't have caught me dead in that place. I'd get my coffee at McDonalds before I went into any place like that, or I'd brew my own and take it with me in a thermos.


Yea, I disagree with this. It was his district, presumably a day shifter, and he made a point to give his business to local establishments to enhance the relationships. You can't fault him for this. I tried this tactic, but no one opens their business for me at 0330.

What's sad is that here is a good police officer, making an effort to become part of the community that he protects, and the business owner is too closed minded to start a dialogue. It had nothing to do with a cup of coffee- he was in there striking up conversations with patrons.


----------



## jettsixx

mtc said:


> Police cannot pick and choose which alarms and emergency calls they want to respond to.
> 
> But just imagine... if only !


You are correct however the speed at which the police respond is completely at the officer's discretion. For example when responding to an injured child most officers will "step it up".


----------



## DEI8

Yeh any call with kids just plain suck. The worst is a crash with injured kids, always preparing for the worst and hoping for the best.


----------



## 263FPD

> What's sad is that here is a good police officer, making an effort to become part of the community that he protects, and the business owner is too closed minded to start a dialogue. It had nothing to do with a cup of coffee- he was in there striking up conversations with patrons.


This is not about dialogues. It's about political statement and free publicity. I am sure that this guy's business has tripled after tossing out a cop. I am convinced that an overwhelming majority of the citizens dislikes the Police and its for a wide variety of reasons. Just read the comments under the ladie's blog/


----------



## pahapoika

ya know, Lost brings up a good point.

where are all the "community leaders" speaking out against this turd ?

wasn't it their idea for "community policing " ?

this officer is trying to use a little PR for his department and all these losers can do is wallow in their self righteous nonsense ?

aren't they supposed to be the big "intellectuals" , more intelligent ?

petty a-holes is more like it.


----------



## Kilvinsky

The intelligentsia often get mired in their own importance. Smart people on the other hand value the importance of others.

wow, would you believe I just came up with that? I'm friggin' DEEP!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Gil said:


> I was kicked out of one of the local gas stations in town a few years back, one of the ol timers and I were setup to do radar. The gas station has a large parking lot and we would get them coming down 1A and then flag them into the gas station and write the cite. The owner came out and told us to leave, that we were affecting his business. I guess I could see his point, my partner on the other hand did not have the same understanding that I had.


See, that I can understand...the owners don't want people continuously pulled over in their lot worrying that customers won't want to pull in when there are MV stops going on. "Uh, honey, we'll just go on to the next place." Frankly, we all know any MV stop can turn to shit and if I had small children, I might make the decision myself.

I find the gas station anecdote wholly different from this coffee shop which is based upon a genuine business concern rather than a liberal dislike for police.


cc3915 said:


> That's what I can't understand. You wouldn't have caught me dead in that place. I'd get my coffee at McDonalds before I went into any place like that, or I'd brew my own and take it with me in a thermos.


I've taken some good-natured ribbing in the past from the places where I've gone for coffee.

There's a bakery in my town run by a religious sect that used to be open 24 hours. The coffee was good and the people who ran it, no matter how odd some may perceived them to be, were some of kindest you'd ever meet.

Plus, they really liked it when a cop would pop in at 3AM to grab his coffee. It gave them someone to talk to and let them know someone was keeping an eye on the place; I got good cup of coffee and performed some "commuity policing".


----------



## LGriffin

LOOK at these loser shit stirrers...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILSVHB8Zp0A&feature=player_embedded#"]YouTube- Cafe owner explains why he booted a cop[/nomedia]!

I'm guessing these fucknuts spent a great deal of time with their heads in the high school gym toilets, at least they would have in this area, and they're now looking for friends* anywhere* they can muster them. Maybe this is why they speak as though _everything is a question_, a huge peeve of mine.
After seeing this song and dance, i'm standing by my first hunch as to why they don't want a police presence.


----------



## TRPDiesel

No explanation necessary, he is just a cop hating piece of crap. End of Story


----------



## pahapoika

"Revenge of the Nerds"

someone busted their pot smoking friends and now they hate the police or their still mad about the wedgie they got back in high school. :tounge_smile:


----------



## Hush

I really hope somebody commits an armed robbery there. Let them see what it is like to be unprotected sheep, and let them beg for help.

---------- Post added at 09:57 ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 ----------

Better plan, time to take a field trip out there and get drunk and disorderly in their little coffee shop. Who are they going to call when I dont want to leave?


----------



## Rock

That last girl looks and sounds like a real genius. So by her theory, if she gets raped the best thing to do is seek out others that understand what you've been through. A nice hug should solve everything. 

Hey Al Queda! I found a place for your next sleeper cell to hold meetings! All you have to do is be open to hugs and really bad food.


----------



## Mozzarella

As soon as this queer opened his mouth, I wanted to slap him the head. If your going to hold a press conference,, please have an ioda of a fucking idea what you want to say.


----------



## LGriffin

Mozzarella said:


> As soon as this queer opened his mouth, I wanted to slap him the head. If your going to hold a press conference,, please have an ioda of a fucking idea what you want to say.


+1 Maybe Odrama will send them a teleprompter for their next nonsensical plea for support. Clearly, the better parts of those unoriginal pandering white-breds were washed off their parents sheets long ago.


----------



## jettsixx

Damn it there is 7 minutes and 56 seconds of my life they owe me. What was the point of the first girl in the video she gave her name and spelled it then walked away. The last one seemed to be asking questions. I hope they get robbed everyday, doesnt sound like these people will even call it in.


----------



## Lost

"Police officers choose to be police officers."
Yup, just like you chose to be a bagadouche.

I'm just surprised there wasn't a claim that the Portland Police were behind 9/11 somehow.

GFYS, you commie bastards.


----------



## topcop14

:stomp:You know what kills me about these wana-be pinko commey bastards is that if they acted like this in a real communiust country like the former Soviet Union they would be in a Gulag in the middle of Siberia breaking rocks for the rest of there lives.


----------



## rscalzo

> if i were a customer of this hole


No doubt the customers are all of that thinking for the most part. The place is a small hole in the wall. They are playing it up for the press. Most LE sites have ignored them.

No doubt most of the staff spent their high school years stuffed in their lockers so naturally they have a negative attitude towards life.

I agree with her...







Besides, I like Tim Horton coffee better than their worker owned swill. Too bad I can't get it here.


----------



## 263FPD

Hush said:


> I really hope somebody commits an armed robbery there. Let them see what it is like to be unprotected sheep, and let them beg for help.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:57 ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 ----------
> 
> Better plan, time to take a field trip out there and get drunk and disorderly in their little coffee shop. Who are they going to call when I dont want to leave?


Don't you get it? They have an alternative in mind. The y will simply disclose the perpetraitor's identity to the community. Ne need for the Polece. I really "enjoyed" the close up of Ari Perezdiaz' open sore on her rigt cheek. Listening to her talk of rape victims as if she as wishing that some one would consider to actually atempt to have sex with her. Looking ate her facial sores, I am guessing that no one had penetrated that one since the one time that a an AIDS infected "Victim" of Police got to hit that in the back door. And speaking of back doors, I would say that the first speaker probably never met a penis that he didn't like, unless ofcourse the said penis was attached to a cop.

The first "Femle" to speak, what exactly was her point? Other then learnming that "Ely" was not always a man's name (fun little factoid), she brought nothing to the table.

Then ofcourse there was the Harry Potter look-alike who had the prepared statement and a nifty "No Police" T-shirt. Other then reading a prepared speach which was obviously not prepared by him, what knowledge did he impart to us? I profiled him from the start. My take is that he spends a lot of time scouring the internet for unusual porn. Interestingly enough, I don't think that even Ms. Perezdiaz would fuck this idiot regardless of how desperate for sex that she may be.

---------- Post added at 02:56 ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 ----------



topcop14 said:


> :stomp:You know what kills me about these wana-be pinko commey bastards is that if they acted like this in a real communiust country like the former Soviet Union they would be in a Gulag in the middle of Siberia *sucking cock *for the rest of there lives.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## GARDA

Ultimately, I see this as a case of professional discrimination and/or racial consumerism!? 

Either way... the Communist, tree-hugging and sandal-wearing druids working at the Red and Black Cafe in Portland, OR. have a choice to make...

Hot Joe Me, or Go Blow Me.


----------



## Kilvinsky

rscalzo said:


> No doubt the customers are all of that thinking for the most part. The place is a small hole in the wall. They are playing it up for the press. Most LE sites have ignored them.
> 
> No doubt most of the staff spent their high school years stuffed in their lockers so naturally they have a negative attitude towards life.
> 
> I agree with her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I like Tim Horton coffee better than their worker owned swill. Too bad I can't get it here.


I agreed with her too, even before I read the shirt! and I LOVE the shirt!


----------

